# Lawn Mower Repair



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need a reliable, affordable lawn mower fixer to repair my 7 hp Craftsman lawnmower. Call me at 898 4497(beeper) and I'll get right back to you. Thanks. C2


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

call kevin @ 850-291-5343

HE IS EXTREMELY GOOD AND AFFORDABLE!

same kevin from progressive product, acs, lawn co, and pensacola outdoor. he now repairs a few at home.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lawnmower Repair*

Thanks much for the info. I'll call him in the morning. C2


----------

